# (Il) Yellow Lab available for Stud



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Another “ New Kid In Town”. Yellow Male available for stud. “ Ten” aka HRCH Blind Faith's Ten Comandments MH, is chocolate factored, has 7 Derby points, including a Derby 2nd at age 12 months and a Qualifying 4th. He is OFA Good on Hips, Normal on Elbows, ECR clear for eyes and EIC/CNM clear by test. He is chocolate factored by test. Ten is super stylish but rock solid and great in the house. His complete pedigree can be viewed on our website but his sire is our “ Tru”, MH, QAA and his dam is out of a long line of Mallard Lake dogs in Washington! Ten earned his HRCH and MH titles in the spring of 2015. Ten was bred and owned by long time west coast pro Paul Shoemaker before his death in September of 2013 at which time we acquired him. Ten is 2 ½ years old, light in color and weighs 65 pounds. He has taken to the hunt test game very nicely since arriving a Blindfaith. For complete info and pedigrees visit our website, www.blindfaithretrievers.com or call us at 217-247-2754 or 217-474-7122 ( Bill's cell).


----------

